# R-Line now an option on VW.com



## dieselpwr (Mar 7, 2004)

anybody have any ideas when they will be starting to build them or at least allow one to be ordered?


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

A dealer in TX posted a pic of one one the delivery truck today. Said it was the only one in TX and one of only 7 in the country so far. Black exterior with two-tone Black/Shetland captain's chairs.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=696198043916866&set=gm.278122975927622&type=3&theater


----------



## dieselpwr (Mar 7, 2004)

vwbugstuff said:


> A dealer in TX posted a pic of one one the delivery truck today. Said it was the only one in TX and one of only 7 in the country so far. Black with Shetland captain's chairs.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=696198043916866&set=gm.278122975927622&type=3&theater


Can't wait to see a white one in person.


----------



## VolkswagenFanatic (Feb 26, 2017)

where on VW.com ???? i am building the Atlas and there is no R-Line model anywhere........


----------



## teqniq (Sep 2, 2003)

VolkswagenFanatic said:


> where on VW.com ???? i am building the Atlas and there is no R-Line model anywhere........


Under "Build Your Atlas". It is one of the options in step 4


----------



## dieselpwr (Mar 7, 2004)

VolkswagenFanatic said:


> where on VW.com ???? i am building the Atlas and there is no R-Line model anywhere........


When you get to the options. It has to be an SE or SEL. No r line on base model or premium.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

There's a white one right off the truck, still covered in plastic, sitting on the dealer lot at Inver Grove VW in MN.

Didn't take a pic, but the R-line badge on the side is hideous, it's comically large. It isn't a call out, it's a scream out.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

puma1552 said:


> There's a white one right off the truck, still covered in plastic, sitting on the dealer lot at Inver Grove VW in MN.



http://www.vwinvergrove.com/vehicle...n-atlas-se-inver-grove-heights-mn-id-19701851


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

vwbugstuff said:


> http://www.vwinvergrove.com/vehicle...n-atlas-se-inver-grove-heights-mn-id-19701851


Looks really nice. Notice they are selling it for basically full sticker. Offering a $145 discount on a $42,000 vehicle? No way I would buy any vehicle, any brand, for full list. Love the look of the R-Line though. Maybe in a year or so, prices will get more reasonable.


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

The r-line badge is the same as the 4motion badge on the Chinese teramont... 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Got ours in 

Untitled by oqpwsfdg98, on Flickr


----------



## acidrider (Jul 8, 2011)

Sweet! The Atlas makes 20" wheels look small

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dieselpwr (Mar 7, 2004)

acidrider said:


> Sweet! The Atlas makes 20" wheels look small
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


21 or 22's are perfect on the Atlas


----------



## dieselpwr (Mar 7, 2004)

shawshank redemption said:


> Got ours in
> 
> Untitled by oqpwsfdg98, on Flickr


looks great. I'm hoping one of the local dealers gets a white with black interior SEL one in soon to I can try to convince the wife.


----------



## RFGuy_KCCO (Feb 22, 2016)

No R-Line on the SEL Premium means no Atlas for me... 

See you later, VW, it’s been nice knowing you. You just no longer offer any vehicles I want to purchase. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## acidrider (Jul 8, 2011)

RFGuy_KCCO said:


> No R-Line on the SEL Premium means no Atlas for me...
> 
> See you later, VW, it’s been nice knowing you. You just no longer offer any vehicles I want to purchase.
> 
> ...


Move to Canada.... Execline can get the R-line package which is equivalent to sel premium. It is possible, so may be available in the future for the americans. I believe the r-line deletes some of the advanced safety features on the sel premium and our execline, possibly due to the bumpers.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dieselpwr (Mar 7, 2004)

RFGuy_KCCO said:


> No R-Line on the SEL Premium means no Atlas for me...
> 
> See you later, VW, it’s been nice knowing you. You just no longer offer any vehicles I want to purchase.
> 
> ...


for some reason the R-Line is not usually offered on the top trim. same thing happened on the Passat and Tiguan.


----------



## vwatlasusa (Feb 26, 2017)

*Hmm*

somehow i also had the same reaction but 3-row SUV market is limited even though every brand has one now.. i feel i have to sacrifice something somewhere so i m fine atlas.. i dont like boxy look and no R-line in SEL premium but most of the features i need are there in atlas like spacious 3rd row, panoramic sunroof, apple carplay, digital cockpit etc...


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

RFGuy_KCCO said:


> No R-Line on the SEL Premium means no Atlas for me...
> 
> See you later, VW, it’s been nice knowing you. You just no longer offer any vehicles I want to purchase.
> 
> ...


Really? Just going to walk away from a car that apparently checks off all the boxes except you can't get some fake performance badging for it?


----------



## vwatlasusa (Feb 26, 2017)

jkueter said:


> Really? Just going to walk away from a car that apparently checks off all the boxes except you can't get some fake performance badging for it?



yeah... R-line is just more of bumper and wheels changes.. not like performance upgrade or so... that's why i can live without these minor stuff..


----------



## RFGuy_KCCO (Feb 22, 2016)

jkueter said:


> Really? Just going to walk away from a car that apparently checks off all the boxes except you can't get some fake performance badging for it?


It’s more than just badging, but I was disappointed to learn it doesn’t come with a sportier (stiffer) suspension setup because I do not at all like the bouncy, floaty ride of the standard Atlas suspension. I currently have a ‘16 Touareg and was hoping that with the R-Line option the Atlas could get to maybe 90%-95% of the Touareg’s handling. Looks like that isn’t even a remote possibility now, so no Atlas for me. 

So, bottom line, I do not like the driving dynamics of the Atlas, but was hoping a stiffer R-Line suspension would fix that. However, not only does the R-Line package not include a better suspension, it isn’t even available on the only Atlas I would consider - the SEL Premium. Darn it. I really like the better tech of the Atlas, but its driving dynamics keep me from replacing the Touareg with one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

There are no performance upgrades with the r-line package unless you consider the 20" rims and tires. All cosmetic 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

RFGuy_KCCO said:


> It’s more than just badging, but I was disappointed to learn it doesn’t come with a sportier (stiffer) suspension setup because I do not at all like the bouncy, floaty ride of the standard Atlas suspension. I currently have a ‘16 Touareg and was hoping that with the R-Line option the Atlas could get to maybe 90%-95% of the Touareg’s handling. Looks like that isn’t even a remote possibility now, so no Atlas for me.
> 
> So, bottom line, I do not like the driving dynamics of the Atlas, but was hoping a stiffer R-Line suspension would fix that. However, not only does the R-Line package not include a better suspension, it isn’t even available on the only Atlas I would consider - the SEL Premium. Darn it. I really like the better tech of the Atlas, but its driving dynamics keep me from replacing the Touareg with one.
> 
> ...


When Atlas got out I went to dealership ready to trade in my BMW. While trying it realized that BMW runs stronger on two cyl then Atlas on six, so no Atlas for me too.


----------



## bobell69 (Jul 12, 2017)

*RLine Not for Me*

I really wanted to order the Rline option with my Atlas Execline however I also wanted the 360 view and it apparently is dropped from the vehicle when the Rline option is selected. Drats!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

edyvw said:


> When Atlas got out I went to dealership ready to trade in my BMW. While trying it realized that BMW runs stronger on two cyl then Atlas on six, so no Atlas for me too.


Errrr do you have a X5d? You mean the diesel didn't compare to a gasoline engine???? Nooooo... say it ain't so!?!?!? :laugh:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

My dealer has a black R-line with capt'n chairs. Holy cow the R-line makes the Atlas look soooooooo much better! Luv the wheels also :thumbup:


----------



## acidrider (Jul 8, 2011)

I. Ant believe how small the 20's look on this beast

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

jspirate said:


> Errrr do you have a X5d? You mean the diesel didn't compare to a gasoline engine???? Nooooo... say it ain't so!?!?!? :laugh:


I think you get idea, but to make it clear: my in laws 2009 Pilot will outrun this thing easily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

edyvw said:


> I think you get idea, but to make it clear: my in laws 2009 Pilot will outrun this thing easily.



Per Car & Driver:

2009 Honda Pilot EX-L AWD - 0-60 time is 8.1 seconds - 1/4 mile 16.4 seconds at 85 mph
2009 Honda Pilot Touring AWD - 0-60 time is 7.9 seconds - 1/4 mile 16.3 seconds at 85 mph

2018 VW Atlas SEL Premium AWD - 0-60 time is 7.9 seconds - 1/4 mile 16.0 seconds at 89 mph

Just sayin'.......


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

vwbugstuff said:


> Per Car & Driver:
> 
> 2009 Honda Pilot EX-L AWD - 0-60 time is 8.1 seconds - 1/4 mile 16.4 seconds at 85 mph
> 2009 Honda Pilot Touring AWD - 0-60 time is 7.9 seconds - 1/4 mile 16.3 seconds at 85 mph
> ...



Stop confusing the issue with facts!


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

vwbugstuff said:


> Per Car & Driver:
> 
> 2009 Honda Pilot EX-L AWD - 0-60 time is 8.1 seconds - 1/4 mile 16.4 seconds at 85 mph
> 2009 Honda Pilot Touring AWD - 0-60 time is 7.9 seconds - 1/4 mile 16.3 seconds at 85 mph
> ...


Yes, because 0-60 is what average drivers of these cars value, since they race each other at every stop light. New Pilot 0-60 is 6.5sec (you know, one that is competition to Atlas) and still, does not stand a chance against X5 I drive that goes 0-60 in 6.9. Point is, elasticity of engines and how transmission is set up is much more then 0-60. Still, 2009 Pilot will out run Atlas on HWY, up hill whatever. Do not get me wrong, 2009 Pilot is ultimate scam. Cheap plastic, reliability of Chrysler LHS etc. 
But hey, on Google, maybe Atlas is faster. I mean, they must be proud to have same numbers as Honda that was developed some decade+ ago, that has 5 speed automatic, same curb weight and same MPG. Maybe VW accomplish same numbers as current Pilot in a decade. 
Just sayin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

edyvw said:


> Yes, because 0-60 is what average drivers of these cars value, since they race each other at every stop light. New Pilot 0-60 is 6.5sec (you know, one that is competition to Atlas) and still, does not stand a chance against X5 I drive that goes 0-60 in 6.9. Point is, elasticity of engines and how transmission is set up is much more then 0-60. Still, 2009 Pilot will out run Atlas on HWY, up hill whatever. Do not get me wrong, 2009 Pilot is ultimate scam. Cheap plastic, reliability of Chrysler LHS etc.
> But hey, on Google, maybe Atlas is faster. I mean, they must be proud to have same numbers as Honda that was developed some decade+ ago, that has 5 speed automatic, same curb weight and same MPG. Maybe VW accomplish same numbers as current Pilot in a decade.
> Just sayin
> 
> ...


Man.. always able to move the goalposts.. that's talent.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

JohnNS said:


> Man.. always able to move the goalposts.. that's talent.


Of course. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwVWb7 (Jun 22, 2015)

*R-Line colors*

As of today the vw website shows "Later availability for Kurkuma Yellow Metallic, Platinum Gray Metallic, and Fortana Red Metallic." Any word on when these R-Line colors might start hitting dealerships?


----------



## joelabbott (Mar 27, 2017)

I ordered Deep Black Pearl back w r-line package in March. ETA has been delayed 3 times now, with no firm date for delivery at present. Vehicle has been in 'production' status since mid-July. If other colours have specific delays, i wouldn't be too optimistic to see one in 2017 if I were you. Hopefully w production at 400 vehicles per day the timelines will accelerate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dieselpwr (Mar 7, 2004)

joelabbott said:


> I ordered Deep Black Pearl back w r-line package in March. ETA has been delayed 3 times now, with no firm date for delivery at present. Vehicle has been in 'production' status since mid-July. If other colours have specific delays, i wouldn't be too optimistic to see one in 2017 if I were you. Hopefully w production at 400 vehicles per day the timelines will accelerate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the northeast, there are a lot of black r-line according to cars.com. I see you're in Canada though.


----------



## autoveloci (Jan 19, 2017)

RFGuy_KCCO said:


> No R-Line on the SEL Premium means no Atlas for me...
> 
> See you later, VW, it’s been nice knowing you. You just no longer offer any vehicles I want to purchase.
> 
> ...


Good riddance


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

I purchased my wife last night a white SLE w/ 4Motion R-Line with black interior and captain chairs. So far she loved it!


----------



## volkswagen04 (Aug 11, 2009)

I am bummed because I want an R-Line, but I also want the virtual cockpit... I have a 2015 Audi Q7 lease that is ending in two months, but I might have to overpay and get the new Q7. I was hoping to save some cash and get a Q7 JR, but it seems like that may not happen.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

volkswagen04 said:


> I am bummed because I want an R-Line, but I also want the virtual cockpit... I have a 2015 Audi Q7 lease that is ending in two months, but I might have to overpay and get the new Q7. I was hoping to save some cash and get a Q7 JR, but it seems like that may not happen.


While it might suck to be the guinea pig, I would be flat out shocked if the v-cockpit isn't plug and play. Just buy one and put it in. That said, I would also be flat out shocked if its inexpensive to buy


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

jspirate said:


> While it might suck to be the guinea pig, I would be flat out shocked if the v-cockpit isn't plug and play. Just buy one and put it in. That said, I would also be flat out shocked if its inexpensive to buy


I have seen audi owner attempt this... I think the ic was $1000 not counting all the hassle

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

der_apoteker said:


> I have seen audi owner attempt this... I think the ic was $1000 not counting all the hassle
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


$1000 seems reasonable to me. Heck, I paid $750 for my Golf R steering wheel and doesn't really have any electronics. Changing out the VC would be more of a hassle than the steering wheel was though...


----------



## dfwVWb7 (Jun 22, 2015)

*R-Line colors*



dfwVWb7 said:


> As of today the vw website shows "Later availability for Kurkuma Yellow Metallic, Platinum Gray Metallic, and Fortana Red Metallic." Any word on when these R-Line colors might start hitting dealerships?


Although limited quantity, I have seen Reflex Silver and Tourmaline Blue on Autotrader. Anyone come across a Platinum Gray in their area?


----------



## Joaks24 (Jan 19, 2017)

Back in early october we ordered a white R line with the beige/gray interior. We were able to pick up end of December, I think the 27th. I've seen a few blacks but only one other white but had black interior. Seems like they want to put the black in everything. Didn't want the black interior living in AZ. Anyway I love it, and it's growing on my wife very quick. Adjusting from her 2011 Grand Cherokee. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcbreth (Jan 28, 2018)

Joaks24 said:


> Back in early october we ordered a white R line with the beige/gray interior. We were able to pick up end of December, I think the 27th. I've seen a few blacks but only one other white but had black interior. Seems like they want to put the black in everything. Didn't want the black interior living in AZ. Anyway I love it, and it's growing on my wife very quick. Adjusting from her 2011 Grand Cherokee.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


We went from a GC to a white R-Line too. We didn’t want the light interior because it seems to wear quicker and shows stains. Living in the north, the interior color doesn’t really impact us. Actually dark might be better as the sunlight warms the interior a bit when it is cold for 8 months of the year.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Mcbreth said:


> W.....didn’t want the light interior because it seems to wear quicker and shows stains.....


Most folks don't use these for hauling livestock.


----------

